# My new store coming soon.



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2011)

In the near future I mabey will start selling cubes and I want people to tell me what they want to see on my site. here is the site. http://twistypuzzles4sale.webs.com/ This store failed when I get a better job I may open a store.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have a wholesaler? Financial plan? 
I want to see DaYan speed cubes, Alpha V, F-II, DianSheng, YJ products, and Pyraminxes.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

- 2x2
- 3x3
- 4x4 
- 5x5 
- 6x6 (V-cubes if possible)
- 7x7 (V-cubes if possible)
- Gear Cube
- Square-1
- Skewb
- X-cube


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Do you have a wholesaler? Financial plan?
> I want to see DaYan speed cubes, Alpha V, F-II, DianSheng, YJ products, and Pyraminxes.


Paypal Dayan were band.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> - 2x2
> - 3x3
> - 4x4
> - 5x5
> ...


 
I have to find a cheap place to buy a bulk of cubes.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 1, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I have to find a cheap place to buy a bulk of cubes.


 
If you haven't figured this out yet, why are you announcing a store already?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 1, 2011)

I really hope you did a lot of planning, and have some experience in small businesses. In any case you can pm if you need help or something.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 1, 2011)

Find a wholesaler
Devise a shipping plan (rates, international, domestics, etc..)
List of payment methods
List of cubes you're planning to stock.


and Good luck.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 1, 2011)

Where will you ship from?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> I really hope you did a lot of planning, and have some experience in small businesses. In any case you can pm if you need help or something.


 i have sold stuff on ebay


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Where will you ship from?


USA


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 1, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Paypal Dayan were band.


 
Wrong. Only the Gu Hong and Ling Yun are not suppose the be sold. The Dayan II is still available and it is a very good cube too, one of the best i have.

And its *Banned*, not Band...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> If you haven't figured this out yet, why are you announcing a store already?


 
im going to use lightake


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Classy. No offense, it seems as if you didn't plan this at all. Honestly.


----------



## einstein00 (Jan 1, 2011)

lol so he's going to buy them from lightake. If his selling price is less than or equal to lightake's, then he's losing money. If his selling price is more than lightake's, no one will buy from him. great idea, go for it


----------



## cyoubx (Jan 1, 2011)

einstein00 said:


> lol so he's going to buy them from lightake. If his selling price is less than or equal to lightake's, then he's losing money. If his selling price is more than lightake's, no one will buy from him. great idea, go for it


 
Well, Lightake does wholesaling, so he has potential to make _some_ profit. Plus, people may prefer to buy from a US seller than one in China for various reasons.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe it's a she. 

And the prices have to compete with all the US sellers as well. Then you';d have to work on shipping.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jan 1, 2011)

Its a girl but yeah she should have thought this out a bit more. Basically her store is for people who don't want to wait a long time for cubes.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 1, 2011)

Her experience with small business is selling stuff on ebay. =p


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ebay< Running your own store


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 1, 2011)

why do people announce that they are opening a store if everybody is just going to troll them down. Its funny really dont announce you are opening a store till it is already open and running! And selling on ebay in nothing compared running your own store


----------



## izovire (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to inform you that eBay is not like running your own business... it's simply 'selling' and 'buying' and nothing more... though there are quite a few businesses that use eBay as a popular selling tool. 

It seems like there are more and more "cubing stores" starting up these days, why? Is it because people are seeing that a few stores are becoming successful and/or profitable? If you think this type of market is profitable it's not so much like you think. You'll likely have to get support from your parents... just remember that in time the IRS will find that you haven't been paying taxes. So I hope you're ready for that. And be ready for competition... and don't have your prices too low... because it will choke out cubing business entirely.

There is a lot that goes into doing business properly... this includes ONLINE.

Do us a favor and check out this website http://www.sba.gov/category/navigation-structure/starting-managing-business/starting-business
Have a well constructed business plan no matter what size of business you'll have.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Reminds me of this store...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

It would also help if you used correct grammar. . ,


----------



## Vinny (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I could just give this whole thread one big fat facepalm... :fp


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 1, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> It would also help if you used correct grammar. . ,


 
Now you're just flaming tbh. Does good grammar= Successful store? Not necessary. 

Not to put Bigbee down or anything, but he didn't use "good grammar" when opened his store and look at how successful cubedepot is now.

Ending a sentence with two periods and a comma isn't exactly "good grammar".


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Now you're just flaming tbh. Does good grammar= Successful store? Not necessary.
> 
> Not to put Bigbee down or anything, but he didn't use "good grammar" when opened his store and look at how successful cubedepot is now.
> 
> Ending a sentence with two periods and a comma isn't exactly "good grammar".


 
Naw, I'm just saying. On stores especially, you may want to spell things correctly. I would be more inclined to buy from a store that sounds professional.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks she's not actually starting a store, and just made this thread to make fun of this as a lame joke? To remind you, she also made this thread earlier as a spoof of this thread.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't want to make any assumptions here, but she's a 20 year old girl who either 1) loves trolling or 2) has no idea what is going on.

I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and say its 1, but I'm not sure.
She has posted stuff like this in messages to my YouTube, comments on videos, and in that one cubing chatroom that Ibrahim had going for a while.

~Chris


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2011)

I noticed that many of her posts were trolled. Maybe she's posting this because she wants to be "popular" on here like other store owners. (Or brunson, like in Sarah's post)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep selling on ebay if u make a profit. There's already enough cubing stores opening.


----------



## einstein00 (Jan 2, 2011)

The grammar issue is an important one because it's a clue to the poster's maturity. I'd never buy from a poster who doesn't sound professional. Go to any successful English-speaking online store, like target.com or whatever, and you will _always_ find near-perfect grammar.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't want to make any assumptions here, but she's a 20 year old girl who either 1) loves trolling or 2) has no idea what is going on.
> *I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and say its 1*, but I'm not sure.


 
LOL!!!

But honestly, if you don't have an actual plan for your store, don't make one. It's as simple as that.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she's not actually starting a store, and just made this thread to make fun of this as a lame joke? To remind you, she also made this thread earlier as a spoof of this thread.


 
No.... I'm pretty sure that she/he/it made the thread about the F2 before the thread of the Dayan Guhong was made. I don't think it's a spoof.. Just horrible business planning.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I'm pretty sure that she/he/it made the thread about the F2 before the thread of the Dayan Guhong was made.


No, both threads were made on the same day but brunson made his first.


----------



## prostx23 (Jan 2, 2011)

As I said in the other thread by Kirby21... when your store is open let us know. I have two cube shops that I give my business to. But I'll at least check yours out.

Mike


----------



## Seirup (Jan 2, 2011)

Most important, CHEAP SHIPPING!!! Just like on cubesmith, 2$ worldwide shipping! Cheap shipping will for sure make me use your site, compared to other sides!

Cubes, Maru 4x4x4, V-Cubes (If possible), Megaminx, Pyraminx


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 5, 2011)

How do I get the x-cube


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 5, 2011)

Most people buy them on a site (e.g. lightake).

Though stealing is another option?


----------

